# Best BSNL internet plan for a IT student



## Jayashish Chakraborty (Jul 21, 2008)

Which is the best BSNL internet plan for a IT-Student for home use?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 21, 2008)

Please tell what you basically want to do and how much you want to spend. Browsing only(how much) or downloads(games, movies, music) as well?


----------



## pimpom (Jul 21, 2008)

JC, as Thinkfree said, which plan is best for you depends on your budget and what you want to do with your connection. I guess you've looked at the various BSNL plans, but I understand that it is sometimes difficult to estimate one's own needs.

Many young men who like downloading huge amounts of data often choose Home unlimited. The disadvantage is that, at 256 KB/s, it is much slower than the Limited plans, and more expensive than entry-level limited plans.

Personally, I've gone for the Home 500 plan with a 2.5 GB/month transfer limit (average of 80 MB per day), a speed of 2 Mbps and unlimited free time from 2 - 8:00 AM. I schedule larger downloads during the free time and I manage quite well within the 2.5 GB limit. However, my usage habits may not be suitable for everyone.

The Home 250 plan works out to an average of about 30 MB per day, and may be enough for those who use it only for email and browsing with occasional small downloads. But it does not come with night unlimited. Speed is upto 2 Mbps.

Even the Home 125 plan may be enough for those with very light usage habits. 150 MB/month, 5 MB/per day average. Upto 2 Mbps.

With Home 1000 and above, you can start doing some serious usage while reserving the really heavy downloads during free time.

Then there's Home Unlimited 1350, the advantage over UL 750 being the higher speed of 512 KB/s. The disadvantage again is the slower speed compared to Limited plans.

Of course, all of this information and more can be seen at the BSNL website. I've picked out some of them and presented them this way in case it helps you make a decision.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jul 21, 2008)

Wired - Home 500
Wireless - EVDO 550


----------



## 2kewl (Jul 21, 2008)

You should know best! But I'd suggest you go for the UL plans. 750 or 1350, depending upon your budget.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 21, 2008)

infra_red_dude said:


> Wired - Home 500
> Wireless - EVDO 550



+1, these plans provide the best vfm


----------



## cooldev007 (Jul 22, 2008)

Dear Jayashish, I think u r a 1st yr IT Student. So u r very much confused, right. anyway, I am also a IT Student. I Think u should take Rs. 500 Plan of Night unlimited if ur pocket permits so. Even though u  r thinking that 250/- plan will do right but after wards u will surely find that Rs 500 Plan is a good investment. And as always, it's ur need and u shud know what is the best.


----------

